# Anyone have hydrosalpinx????



## donnadenness

I had my hsg after three years of ttc and I upset to discover that I have hydrosalpinx. I was told that I would not get pregnant naturally, as I was given my results over the phone I didn't really take it in, so my DH phoned the clinic and asked to have it explained. The consultant told my husband our best cahnce was IVF, however it was a possibilty that I could fall pregnant but unlikely. My doctor said it is a slim chance, however, like she put it, its still a chance. As fate would have it my best friend was referred to the same clinic as us and she was told she would not get pregnant and her best chance was IVF. She has just discovered she is six weeks pregnant. I am just so confused I really need someone who has this to shed some light x 

I am having acupuncture once a week and taking chinese herbal medicine as I read up on a few things and apparantly it can help.

I hope some one can help:confused:


----------



## trickytrouble

Hi Donna,

Sorry to hear what you are going through :hug:

I replied to your post in the "clomid" thread also. If your tubes are not totally blocked then I should imagine there is still a chance you could naturally fall pregnant (all being well that your OH's little swimmers are totally fine), however IVF may be the best route for you? or some type of fertility treatment where the sperm is inserted into you directly?

When is your next follow up appointment? Its worth asking for the most appropriate type of treatment for you and your husband and go from there.

Best of luck :)

TTx


----------



## donnadenness

we have been told that IVF is the way to go, but I will need to have my tubes removed as this heightens our chances. But there still is a chance I can get pregnant naturally. My fertility consultant was useless to be honest. I was numb from the shock of this and all she said was, unfortunately there was nothing more they could do and referred me back to my doctor. I had an appointment with my doctor and now she is saying we need more answers so is referring back to the fertility clinic.
We dont qualify IVF on the nhs as my DH has a child from a previous relationship. It sucks. 
I need to know what a slim chance means??? Is it worth hoping and trying naturally? I just dont seem to find anyone with this same condition. I dont thnk I am ready to have my tubes removed it's a big step.

I have been told I cant get pregnant, then she said "well you can, but its unlikely" then her letter to my GP said there was a slim chance.
My friend has been referred to the same woman and was told the same, best chance IVF, very unlikely she would get pregnant. She told me not to give up yet as she has just found out she is six weeks pregnant! 

There are days when I am so strong, then others I just want to curl up and die. Its so hard.:cry:


----------



## akcher

Hi Donna,

So sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I hope you don't mind asking a couple questions to get more details. How did they confirm that you have a hydrosalpinx? I am asking because when I had a HSG done a couple months ago, the x-ray showed that all of my right side was blocked my scar tissue. One of the concerns was hydrosalpinx and that I need to remove one of my tubes. My doctor performed a laparascopy and hysteroscopy on me and found that I did not have scar tissue and my tubes was open and all is normal. The dye from the HSG test didn't fill up my uterus. I read that it is not uncommon for an HSG test to be wrong. So what I guess I'm getting at is it's good to go in and check visually to confirm that you have a hydrosalpinx and I was wondering if your doctor did that.


----------



## donnadenness

I have been back onto my doctor as I read on the internet that hsg can be quite unrealiable, I just dont know what the difference is between hope and the truth sometimes, do you know what I mean? I didn't want to tell myself the test could be wrong and confuse myself even more. I thank you so much for this response as I have not had much joy with my consultant, she is not very forthoming with details and I was just told IVF was best and that was that. I have a doctors appointment on weds am and I am going to ask for a lap just to make sure x I just feel that they want to write me off without explaining what this condition is. Also I need second opinions and more tests before I make such a big decision x
I'm sorry you are sad, and I thank you so much for your advice x :hug:


----------



## akcher

That sounds like a great plan. Second opinions are good. My RE told me if I had hydrosalpinx that they can remove the tube and I can start TTC after that. He didn't say mention IVF for me. Good luck on getting that lap. :hug:


----------



## babyblumarine

Hi, i's just diagnose with hydrosalpin as well and my doctor recommend me to go through laparascopy, but i'm still considering whether i should go through surgery or i can just take chinese medicine and acupuncture.


----------



## millymolly

Hi...sorry I cannot offer any advice regarding your condition but I just wanted to send you some :hug: and best wishes!


----------



## miel

i did read that the test can be 20% to 30% no reliable ....i am doing HSG on December 2nd myself...


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...im due to have a hycosy on mon to check my only fallopian tube....my internal scan that i had done in june showed a tiny bit of fluid at the back of my uterus......do u think this is a sign i too have hydrosalpinx?? xx


----------



## sam's mum

Sorry for gatecrashing this section but I was told back in 2005 that I have hydrosalpinx and would be very unlikely to conceive naturally and that IVF was our best option but that there was a chance - I have managed to fall pregnant twice naturally (I'm not sure if the first pregnancy caused any changes in my tubes). I had a lap & dye during which one tube was going to be removed but my consultant decided against it as he found that the other tube was completely blocked.

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck :hugs: x


----------



## Blue12

I have one tube that is definitely a hydrosalpinx and they are not sure if the other one is as well, but that it is blocked too - from my understandings it is next to impossible to get preg - as even if you do get preg - the fluid kills things.

For the amount of time that I have been ttc - I woudln't count on my chances - sorry to sound so negative.


----------



## beauty

I want to wish you luck huni, try not to stress over this your doctor is a professional and will go through all options with u no matter wot the results are..
xxxxxx


----------



## texasttc07

I'm in the same boat as you are and started the acupuncture and Chinese Herbal medicine around the beginning of September '08. Any luck? Pregnant yet? We tried it all for 9 months and nothing yet! Have a new RE appointment for a second opinion on 10/23. What caused your hydrosalpinx?


----------



## Crypto1976

What, if any are the symptoms of hydrosalpinx? I had an ectopic in March, and was told that they could see fluid, but that was all that was mentioned. Does it affect your cycles in any way?


----------



## Angie33

texasttc07 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you are and started the acupuncture and Chinese Herbal medicine around the beginning of September '08. Any luck? Pregnant yet? We tried it all for 9 months and nothing yet! Have a new RE appointment for a second opinion on 10/23. What caused your hydrosalpinx?

hi i caught clymidia 16yr ago and that caused me to have hydrosalpinx but only found out this year.


----------



## Angie33

Blue12 said:


> I have one tube that is definitely a hydrosalpinx and they are not sure if the other one is as well, but that it is blocked too - from my understandings it is next to impossible to get preg - as even if you do get preg - the fluid kills things.
> 
> For the amount of time that I have been ttc - I woudln't count on my chances - sorry to sound so negative.

hi i read your post and had to say that i had both tubes that were hydrosalpinx and tubal blockade i had a laparotomy and tubal repair that was a sucess and was told there was a chance its slimmer but theres still a chance. 

angie x


----------



## Blue12

Just from what I have been told so far (from an hsg) is that the damage is too severe for repair and that removal is suggested in which case ivf would be my only option. I am going to meet with a surgeon to discuss their opinion and options etc.

I never had an std so they rae not sure how i got hydrosalpinx - but either way.


Crypto - It never affected my cycles - but they are fluid filled tubes and the fluid damages tubes and increases chances of ectopic and miscarriage.


----------



## Crypto1976

I am scared. I wonder if this is what caused my ectopic. Would they have been able to tell when they removed the tube, they initially thought that my tube was abnormally long ( the remaining one is too) but I am worried that they didnt check and what if I have it in the other one?


----------



## Blue12

Wish I knew what to tell you Crypto - the fluid in mine caused my tube to become enlarged - like 4 times the size (in width - I don't think length). The fluid usually kills eggs and embryos - so it is still a pretty good sign that you did get pregnant. In 13 years I have never been pregnant. 

Your best bet is probably to contact your doc and see about having an hsg to check your other tube.

Best wishes hun.


----------



## Crypto1976

I am on the waiting list for an hsg for the remaining tube but they did visually when I had the other one removed and they said it looked normal but abnormally long. They thought the egg couldnt get down the other one in time and got stuck and then implantated.

I am having trouble getting pregnant from the other side though. Will be patient and see.
Thanks ever so much for answering and apologies to everyone else for gatecrashing. XXXX


----------



## Angie33

Blue12 said:


> Just from what I have been told so far (from an hsg) is that the damage is too severe for repair and that removal is suggested in which case ivf would be my only option. I am going to meet with a surgeon to discuss their opinion and options etc.
> 
> I never had an std so they rae not sure how i got hydrosalpinx - but either way.
> 
> 
> Crypto - It never affected my cycles - but they are fluid filled tubes and the fluid damages tubes and increases chances of ectopic and miscarriage.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> hi again my tubes are still damaged there are no hair like things in them to help my eggs travel thro and at high risk of ectopic and misscarriage but even tho its slim its a chance, tho ive just got a letter from fs he wants to see me.
> 
> hope your appointment goes well
> 
> angie x


----------



## DrMunchy

I just found this thread - I had an HSG today, and it looks very much like a hydrosalpinx.

The dye 'bubbled' near the end of the right tube, and did not come out at the end, neither of which was true for the left tube. So, it does at least look like that one tube should be OK. Also, the procedure was quite painful, which apparently is another sign of blockage. 

I understand that as I have (hopefully) one good tube, I should be able to have the bad one removed surgically, and then be in a better position to conceive naturally through the remaining good tube. 

The imaging technician explained to me that the dilation of the tube (usually caused by an old infection or something) means that if an egg actually does get through, it can move around in the tube, rather than travelling straight down, so there is a high risk of ectopic pregnancy. 

Also, the fluid that fills the hydrosalpinx is usually toxic to the embryo, and even if it doesn't kill it, it can flush the embryo right out before it gets chance to implant. Basically, it's not a 50% thing with one tube affected - it seriously reduces the chance of getting pregnant even with one good tube. 

I've got to go back to the consultant now and hope they can get things moving - I've no idea how long these things take. I assume by virtue of the fact they're testing for it, than the op would be covered on the NHS?

Deep down, I knew something was wrong, but now I know, it feels like being hit by a train. Although it's not all bad yet - I still have some hope of conceiving naturally, until I'm told otherwise!


----------



## kez29

I have the same condition, was diagnosed in January 2010. My consultant told myself and my husband that we wont be able to fall pregnant naturally as both of my tubes are affected. We have been told our only hope is IVF, but they have to sterilise me 1st as the fluid is toxic! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## bugs

I just wanted to share my experience, We were advised to try IVF as I had tube damage we paid for our 1st cycle and unfortunately it was ectopic. At the scan when they discovered it was ectopic thay also advised me that I had a hydrosalpinx in the other tube which has never been mentioned to me before and I have had a lap & dye test. We decided that I would have both tubes removed to increase our chances for our next cycle of IVF. I had already come to terms with the fact that my tubes were knackered so it wasn't a difficult decision for me to make, I couldn't go through IVF knowing it could be ectopic again due to my damaged tubes xxxx


----------



## Georgie72

Hello everyone, 
I haven't been on this site in ages, as we had such a long wait after my hsg for the fertility clinic appointment. However, we went today and she confirmed the suspicion that I too have hydrosalpinx, an apparent blockage close to the join with the uterus. I knew that the dye didn't get through the right tube at all. However I'm being referred to their consultant a Dr Banajee I think now, so he can be sure of this - so I assume this means another hsg? At 38 and 2 months now this means another month or 6 weeks wait to see the guy, more tests, and then the likelihood that they will wish to remove the tube. Yes, they also told me that the fluid can be toxic to an egg/embryo if it leaks out of the bad tube. Even if we progressed to IVF the clinic is likely to expect the tube to be removed. FYI, ttc nearly 2 years and at this age apparently having one working tube doesn't qualify us for NHS IVF - our PCT requires min 3 years ttc!!!! 
My thoughts are with everyone in this predicament, I'm now going to read up on what is involved in having a tube removed, if anyone has experience of this I would be very glad to hear more information.
G x


----------



## LisaBananaman

Georgie72 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't been on this site in ages, as we had such a long wait after my hsg for the fertility clinic appointment. However, we went today and she confirmed the suspicion that I too have hydrosalpinx, an apparent blockage close to the join with the uterus. I knew that the dye didn't get through the right tube at all. However I'm being referred to their consultant a Dr Banajee I think now, so he can be sure of this - so I assume this means another hsg? At 38 and 2 months now this means another month or 6 weeks wait to see the guy, more tests, and then the likelihood that they will wish to remove the tube. Yes, they also told me that the fluid can be toxic to an egg/embryo if it leaks out of the bad tube. Even if we progressed to IVF the clinic is likely to expect the tube to be removed. FYI, ttc nearly 2 years and at this age apparently having one working tube doesn't qualify us for NHS IVF - our PCT requires min 3 years ttc!!!!
> My thoughts are with everyone in this predicament, I'm now going to read up on what is involved in having a tube removed, if anyone has experience of this I would be very glad to hear more information.
> G x

Hi Georgie :flower: I have just been through all of this, and my message is don't assume anything for certain until you've had a laparoscopy and dye to confirm the HSG diagnosis. I had my HSG back in August and the FS told me I had hydrosalpinx on both tubes, probably from an std. She basically told me that IVF was our only option and that I should also prepare for having my tubes removed beforehand, due to the fluid build-up destroying chances of implantation. Needless to say I was devasted. However, I went for my lap & dye last week, and it turns out there is nothing wrong with my tubes whatsoever. They think maybe the tubes spasmed to make it look like they were blocked.

So the best advice I can offer, is try and take it one step at a time and don't assume anything at this stage. Best of luck xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Georgie,
I have had both of my tubes removed due to ectopics. If you have any questions please feel free to PM me. I knew my R tube was bad because it was the one I first had an ectopic with but the dye showed that my left was fine even when they did the lap to remove my right one the dr said it was fine. As I found out this past June with another ectopic it too was scarred internally and not fine at all.


----------



## Blue12

LisaBananaman said:


> Georgie72 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I haven't been on this site in ages, as we had such a long wait after my hsg for the fertility clinic appointment. However, we went today and she confirmed the suspicion that I too have hydrosalpinx, an apparent blockage close to the join with the uterus. I knew that the dye didn't get through the right tube at all. However I'm being referred to their consultant a Dr Banajee I think now, so he can be sure of this - so I assume this means another hsg? At 38 and 2 months now this means another month or 6 weeks wait to see the guy, more tests, and then the likelihood that they will wish to remove the tube. Yes, they also told me that the fluid can be toxic to an egg/embryo if it leaks out of the bad tube. Even if we progressed to IVF the clinic is likely to expect the tube to be removed. FYI, ttc nearly 2 years and at this age apparently having one working tube doesn't qualify us for NHS IVF - our PCT requires min 3 years ttc!!!!
> My thoughts are with everyone in this predicament, I'm now going to read up on what is involved in having a tube removed, if anyone has experience of this I would be very glad to hear more information.
> G x
> 
> Hi Georgie :flower: I have just been through all of this, and my message is don't assume anything for certain until you've had a laparoscopy and dye to confirm the HSG diagnosis. I had my HSG back in August and the FS told me I had hydrosalpinx on both tubes, probably from an std. She basically told me that IVF was our only option and that I should also prepare for having my tubes removed beforehand, due to the fluid build-up destroying chances of implantation. Needless to say I was devasted. However, I went for my lap & dye last week, and it turns out there is nothing wrong with my tubes whatsoever. They think maybe the tubes spasmed to make it look like they were blocked.
> 
> So the best advice I can offer, is try and take it one step at a time and don't assume anything at this stage. Best of luck xxxxxxClick to expand...

This is exactly what happened to me. Best wishes. xo


----------

